# Cannot disable my network connection.



## Xirix

Hey, I'm new to the forums.

I've recently formatted my C Drive to get rid of the tons of errors I had, I've just finished reinstalling everything.. it was a nightmare, anyway.

I'm using an Intel CT Gigabit network apparently, ( Only just found that our after searching eight hours for a Driver. ) and I used a Router to receive my internet.. I didn't have this problem before the format. But if I right click and Disable the Local Area Connection it comes up saying this.

Error Disabling Connection:
It is not possible to disable the connection at this time. This connection may be using one or more protocols that do not support Plug-and-Play, or it may have been initiated by another user or system account.

I'm using Xp Home, SP1 on a 3hz Pentium 4. If you need any other information I'll supply it. Hope you can help.

Thanks


----------



## newhouse1390

Here is what I would do. Open up the device manager and uninstall the driver for you network adapter. Reboot windows and let it detect the natwork device. It should re-install the driver.

Give us the specs on you net adapter so we can get you a driver in case this procedure doesn't work.


----------



## johnwill

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Qlex

Same thing happened to me...
what to do? Here is report from ipconfig>

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : gornji

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Mreza kucna:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-18-99-88-77

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 



PPP adapter AccessRunner DSL:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.200.199.218

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 212.200.199.218

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.106.188.17

194.106.188.2


----------



## johnwill

Well, I see that you are using manually assigned IP addresses. Does it help if you set the NIC to automatic addresses?


----------



## Qlex

What that means? Please explain, I am total beginner!


----------



## johnwill

Well, you should be running SP2, I'd install that. After that, you can use this procedure to reset the TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, which should also allow you to disable the connection.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## subgoin

*Re: Cannot disable my network connection. SOLVED*

I found a solution, hope will work for you !

1. Restart the PC, enter to *BIOS setup *by pressing F2 or Delete.
2. Go to Advanced settings.
3. There to *Plug & Play O/S *Option, and set it to *Yes*.

Now if you try to disable the network..it should work.

Thanks & Regards
05/05/2007

ray:


----------

